# Now paid up



## macker1 (Mar 15, 2020)

I have been browsing the site for a while and now have a van that I can wild camp in, looking forward to posting in the future. (I have been camping for about 14 years manly campsites)


----------



## GreggBear (Mar 15, 2020)

Welcome to the forum. Think you'll like it here, lots of good folk to talk to.


----------



## yorkslass (Mar 15, 2020)

Hi, welcome


----------



## The laird (Mar 15, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Robmac (Mar 15, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 15, 2020)

Welcome.
Have fun and adventures


----------



## Steve and Julie (Mar 15, 2020)

Hello and welcome


----------



## jeanette (Mar 16, 2020)

Hi  and welcome


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 17, 2020)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## Silver sprinter (Mar 19, 2020)

Hi welcome from scotland


----------

